# How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2007)

How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?


1 to change the light bulb then post about it
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could?ve been changed differently
1 to move it to the Lighting folder
2 to argue and then move it to the Electrical folder
7 to point out grammar/spelling errors in post about changing light bulbs
5 to flame the spell checkers
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames
6 to argue whether it?s a light bulb or lightbulb
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper tern is Lamp
15 know it all who claim they were in the industry, and that ?light bulb is perfectly correct
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take the discussion to the lightbulb forum
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum
36 to discuss the dangers of changing light bulbs without a professional opinion
5 to post a disclaimer that they are not light bulb experts, nor do they play one on TV and that anyone planning on changing their own light bulb should consult a professional
7 to post URLs where one can see examples of different light bulbs
4 to post that the URLs were posted incorrectly and then to post the correct URLs
3 to post about links they found from the URLs that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add, ?Me too.?
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
4 to say, ?Didn?t we go through this already a short time ago??
13 to say, ?Do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs.?
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again


----------



## Halo (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought that was funny :lol:


----------



## Retired (Nov 2, 2007)

Now _that_ is v-e-r-y  funny 

:funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2007)

it doesn't apply to _this_ forum, of course. Just those _other_ forums.


----------



## Halo (Nov 2, 2007)

Well of course    It could never be this forum :lol:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 2, 2007)

that has got to be the funniest post you have put up for a good while


----------



## Meg (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 24, 2007)

How many dogs does it take to change a light bulb?

Border Collie: Just one. Then I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code.

Rottweiler: Make me!

Lab: Oh, me, me! Pleeease let me change the light bulb! Can I? Huh? Huh?

Dachshund: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!

Malamute: Let the Border Collie do it. You can feed me while he's busy.

Jack Russell Terrier: I'll just pop it in while I'm bouncing off the walls.

Greyhound: It isn't moving. Who cares?

Cocker Spaniel: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark.

Mastiff: Screw it yourself! I'm not afraid of the dark...

Doberman: While it's out, I'll just take a nap on the couch.

Boxer: Who needs light? I can still play with my squeaky toys in the dark.

Pointer: I see it, there it is, there it is, right there!

Chihuahua: Yo quiero Taco Bulb?

Australian Shepherd: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle...

Old English Sheep dog: Light bulb? That thing I just ate was a light bulb?

Basset Hound: Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Westie: Dogs do not change light bulbs -- people change light bulbs. I am not one of THEM so the question is, how long before I can expect my light again?

Poodle: I'll just blow in the Border Collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry.

Golden Retriever: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned-out bulb?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 24, 2007)

I love those! Especially the Golden Retriever. 

Have you seen the TV commercial with the poodle and Maria Whatsername-ova, the tennis star? I love the part where the dog says, "No, I will not roll over. You don't own me. Oh wait! You do!"


----------

